# CPT code for CT w/Contrast of Sterno-clavicular joint?



## cswift (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all! I was wondering if anyone could advise what CPT code would be most appropriate to charge for a CT Sterno-clavicular joint w/contrast study?

Thanks much!
CSwift, CPC


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 23, 2011)

73201 CT of upper extremity with contrast for the shoulder, clavicle, forearm, elbow, hand and wrist, etc. Good for bone detail and anatomy.


----------



## cswift (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info!


----------

